# Ebenenanimation im Freehand



## sunflower987 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi
Bin grad dabei eine Ebenenanimation im Freehand (MX) zu erstellen. Hab damit aber noch nicht viel Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
Wenn ich z.B in einer Ebene (Kopie) etwas enfügen möchte, funktioniert das nicht. Ich kann lediglich auf der Vordergrundebene etwas verändern.   Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ist vielleicht das Schloßicon neben der Ebene geschlossen? Oder ist das Häckchen ganz vorne weg?
Was heißt den Kopie in deinen ersten Beitrag? Weil man kann nur eine Ebene dupliziren aber nicht kopieren. Oder meinst du das du etwas anderes kopiert hast.

Gruß


----------

